# Pro_Anabol



## mcguin (Aug 12, 2008)

In the works for a new supp to take...just trying to research some products, was wondering if anyone has any feedback on ALRI's Pro-Anabol?  I've taken the warfare and had pretty decent results with it....thanks guys!


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 12, 2008)

Proprietary Pro-Anabolâ???¢ Matrix 400mg ** 
Bio-Kinesâ???¢ Proprietary Bioactive Bovine Serum Extract, Macabolâ???¢ Proprietary Lepidium Meyenii Extract, MDHRâ???¢ Methyl-Dihydrorubrosterone (Patent Pending). 

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet 
** Daily Value not established 


What the heck is it thats what I would like to know. I really would like to know about Proprietary Bioactive Bovine Serum Extract does not sound to appealing


----------



## mcguin (Aug 12, 2008)

exactly...lol!  is there anyone who can contribute?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

Bovine is probably protein?
Methyl-Dihydrorubrosterone is an ecdysteroid, re-structured so it works in the receptor at carbon-17 by way of adding a hydroxyl group.
Probably not worth spending money on.


----------



## quark (Aug 12, 2008)

I read a little about bovine serum a few months ago. It was in a flavored whey that I can't remember the name of. If I recall correctly it is basically protein extracted from cows blood. A cheap way to get protein from a waste product.


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2008)

gf pro and others have it.

i belive this has methyl ecdy in it. in other words.....


----------



## mcguin (Aug 12, 2008)

hmmm....you see I'm trying to avoid ph's because I don't have access to pct support such as nolva or clomid....I want something with a good rep that will give me some sort of gains, now before you bust on me I understand unless its a ph or steroid more than likely most products wont come close, but do you guys have any suggestions???I could just use warfare again but I'm kinda interested in trying something new...


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2008)

mcguin said:


> hmmm....you see I'm trying to avoid ph's because I don't have access to pct support such as nolva or clomid....I want something with a good rep that will give me some sort of gains, now before you bust on me I understand unless its a ph or steroid more than likely most products wont come close, but do you guys have any suggestions???I could just use warfare again but I'm kinda interested in trying something new...



warfare contains a steroid, just fyi.

here is ideally imo the best stack available for 23+ that isnt a steroid...

2 bottles of X-factor
1 (2 is optional) bottle of Activate Xtreme
and either an ai of your choice (23+  novedex xt, 6oxo) or stoked.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

Hard to recommend something not knowing past cycles or status of your lifting


----------



## mcguin (Aug 12, 2008)

nni said:


> warfare contains a steroid, just fyi.
> 
> here is ideally imo the best stack available for 23+ that isnt a steroid...
> 
> ...



thanks...yes I've heard that warfare was a roid...took it at my own risk without any support and made out...guess I got lucky..when you say x factor, your reffering to molecular nutritions' x factor??  what is this considered?  this cycle sounds interesting...i didnt want to have to list my history and everything but since you guys are taking the time to help ill fill ya in briefly...not going through diet, but it is sound...
I'm 22 yrs old...been lifting on and off for the past 6 years..have been serious with diet and strict lifting for about 3 years now...the only cycle I ever did was h-drol, but didnt finish due to an unknown kidney pain during the cycle, so i stopped short and took 6oxo and winged it...but knew that I shouldnt have done hdrol to begin with without any pct....


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2008)

xf really is in a class of its own. it isnt a test booster, it is an omega 6 fatty acid, that works great in trained adults.


----------



## mcguin (Aug 12, 2008)

nni said:


> xf really is in a class of its own. it isnt a test booster, it is an omega 6 fatty acid, that works great in trained adults.



I can see similar gains from running a mild ph??  I'm around 15% bf and looking to lose some extra bf while gaining some lean mass...What would the 6oxo be for?  does it affect hormones?


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I can see similar gains from running a mild ph??  I'm around 15% bf and looking to lose some extra bf while gaining some lean mass...What would the 6oxo be for?  does it affect hormones?



i wouldnt say on par with a ph, i would say the best you can get without ph, results will vary.

the activate xtreme stacks well with ai's and serms and makes one of the best nha combos you can get. adding the xf is just another angle to add to it. the 6oxo/ai is for estrogen supression and test boosting.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 12, 2008)

mcguin said:


> hmmm....you see I'm trying to avoid ph's because I don't have access to pct support such as nolva or clomid....I want something with a good rep that will give me some sort of gains, now before you bust on me I understand unless its a ph or steroid more than likely most products wont come close, but do you guys have any suggestions???I could just use warfare again but I'm kinda interested in trying something new...



I am not saying to use the steriods but you have plenty of access to serms on this board,

Clomid

Nolva


----------



## mcguin (Aug 13, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I am not saying to use the steriods but you have plenty of access to serms on this board,
> 
> Clomid
> 
> Nolva



are all serm products (clomid,nolva) injectables?  Do they offer any capsules?


----------



## mcguin (Aug 13, 2008)

still researching and browsing different idea..but i was just wondering, is superdrol by ax just like an hdrol or mdrol?  something that needs pct and support supps?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 13, 2008)

Nolva and clomid that WAI posted are liquids.
Superdrol is pretty harsh steriod. I would use something easier on the liver and sides before I ventured that route.


----------



## mcguin (Aug 13, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Nolva and clomid that WAI posted are liquids.
> Superdrol is pretty harsh steriod. I would use something easier on the liver and sides before I ventured that route.



thats what I figured...i dunno, im stumped..just bored of the same old stuff..i might look into the whole x factor stack that was recommended...kinda on the fence tho...


----------

